# Lite Tackle Fishing



## woodie (Sep 6, 2002)

Hi, I'll be somewhere fishing the southern shore this weekend.
Have the snapper blues arrived??? Just for the fun of it I'll be packing very lite tackle.....Somebody say "Yes". 

This has been another very disappointing season and I'm just hoping for something.

If this state goes to the mandatory salt fishing license,they won't be selling many.

Tight Lines...Heck No..Let that baby run with it!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Okay, if your in my neck of the woods the blues have been here for a while now. Cape May Point by the cement ship has been good, as well as North Wildwood.


----------

